# <<<<Friday Pics>>>>



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Everything is bigger in Texas.
No it's not a Hummingbird, it's an Orchard Oriole that feeds on one of my feeders.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

from Wednesday. Allyse and i getting it done..


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

The kids last week during spring break


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice rainbow my dad caught yesterday

Anole through the blinds

Our purple carrots are ready


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Well shucks no pics from me this week.....laptop won't cooperate


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Beastmode


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

*<<<<Friday Pics>>>>*

Few of flooding in Rockport on Tuesday morning, rained up to 4.5" in some areas.














































This is fields by Portland, they looked like lakes.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

me and Gilbert cooked 600 lbs saturday


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

*Big Lake*

Pic I took of some buddies on Big Lake a few months back.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*Lake Pinkston*

Took this pic a while back.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Last saturday- single man trout limit in the well.....









20lb snook last night.....









Snook and reds going out.......


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Gas station of yester year. This was a working Kerosene pump. What uses kerosene these days?



Flying the Gadsden Flag this week in honor April 15th


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That 20 pound Snook is awesome! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I'll be glad when July gets here and we get the occasional bikini pic thrown in the mix.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

1&2. Girls learning to use the GPS to navigate the boat
3. Hallee with a frog she caught
4. Backyard haul
5. Bass I caught last weekend
6. Added a free-float handguard & Geissele trigger to the M&P10
7&8. New toy: Full-size Sig P320


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone want to take a flight I know a guy...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Always carry 2 rods when covering a lot of water!

Not too many fish but I'd still rather be doing this than being drug behind a truck! If you look real close you can see the nervous baitfish! :rotfl:


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Wife's pink 9mm (snake charmer)



















Back yard angle trumpets










Warming up for soccer










Sushi lunch with dad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pick up another new toy for me and the wife, well this one is for her. Decals and no decals. I like the cleaner look, more mods to come. And thats not my Ford in the background!:rotfl:

Few pics of some recent transports and hotshot jobs. Last mud truck is a 2coolers truck I picked up in Oklahoma and brought it back down here.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Bozo said:


> I'll be glad when July gets here and we get the occasional bikini pic thrown in the mix.


Here ya go...my lil granddaughter, Kali, says, Hi! :biggrin:


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

*pics*

Haven't posted in awhile... been busy
Here are some work related pictures

Hydro excavation in sensitive areas with existing utilities 
concrete duct banks being installed
(4) 4" HDPE conduits under allen parkway
jeep console I am building for my jeep
mud mixing/cleaning machine we are building
brisket from Alvin cookoff couple weeks ago
light bar mounted on my nautic star


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Pick up another new toy for me and the wife, well this one is for her. Decals and no decals. I like the cleaner look, more mods to come. *And thats not my Ford in the background!*:rotfl:
> 
> Few pics of some recent transports and hotshot jobs. Last mud truck is a 2coolers truck I picked up in Oklahoma and brought it back down here.


Cool hauls..But at least the Ford isn't Government Motors  LOL J/K.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mexico 


Sweeny Monster Buck


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Joey it does look a lot better without the decals...sweet.

TH


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Kid Pics!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I lost another old friend this week. I graduated with her and she worked at Bennigan's for years back during my Been Again Daze. We had some really good times together. It was her BD last week too. Sweet dreams Susan.


----------



## Jmlewis (Apr 14, 2014)

New Boots


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I've been thinking about getting some of those SeaBass boots.

They look badarse


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Mont.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Mont. Getting to bevabout that time in our lives when We will begin to lose a bunch of classmates. Getting old sux but beats the alternative.


----------



## Jmlewis (Apr 14, 2014)

Piraruca fish from amazon river, made by Blackjack Boots


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*My Daughter last weekend*

Went to Louisiana for a little fishing and crawfish boil and she caught a few nice fish.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Bingo "Plugging Shorty Shrimp"


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

gom1 said:


>


 Those pics aren't really all that far from the truth. :rotfl: :cheers:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Late Lunch*

Fresh of my Boat Lemon Pepper Speckled Trout topped with a x3 Citrus Vinaigrette, sided with a Lemon Pepper Pappardelle and a Speckled Trout Ce-vee-chee .. Life is good before, during and after the catch.

Roasted Yellow Pepper Grits n Trout topped with Roasted Poblano Sauce

Simple Turkey Loaf Roasted Purple Califlower and Candy Stripe Beet Greens.. ya

Cheeken n Smoke Sausage Gumbo

Balsamic Roasted Veggie Turkey Loaf sided with a Green Bean Pecandine

Sweet Chipotle Porterhouse Pork Chop

Marchoux


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

*with all this rain !!!!*


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Not sure if this photo will load correctly. It had to resize in order to load. It was taken with my phone and I didn't use any filters. The sky was gorgeous.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good to see you posting rut_row, we miss you when you're not here...where was that picture taken?

TH


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Happy friday!!!!!!!!!!!!*

TGIF!!!!!
Wifes wedding ring we ordered finally came in
Date night we had recently!

Happy weekend!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

*Denver's*

Getting old, and grey like me!


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Hill Country Bluebonnets and Deer*

Visited my younger brother & family up in Horseshoe Bay this past week. Good year for Bluebonnets. Deer everywhere.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> *Getting old sux but beats the alternative*.


Sometimes I kinda wonder about the truth of that old saying....

but then..I get an email like this...."First Haircut"..and it don't feel so bad.:rotfl:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks! That was taken April 13th after my daughter's softball game. Her team, the Pintails, are 2 for 2 so far this season.


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

River pic from this afternoon.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> Getting old, and grey like me!


At least you got a friend.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Tortuga-


Is that your name-sake? He is a beautiful baby!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Tortuga-
> 
> Is that your name-sake? He is a beautiful baby!


Yep, Harriett..that is James IV....Lord help him....

Thanks for the compliment...I gotta agree on that....:rotfl:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

oh my, I just re-looked- he's wearing CROCKS! You need to straighten this out quickly! Topsiders only! Right?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> At least you got a friend.


58! I need all I can Get!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Our new grand dog. 6 week Siberian Husky, Miss Bandit.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> Kid Pics!!!


The kid in the background of pic #4 landed a whopper of a catfish!


----------

